# Which super hero do you like?



## SRHealthTech (Jun 16, 2016)

There are many movies about super heroes this year which are really exciting. Every super hero has something in common--they have amazing muscles.
Like this: 

*Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice*



After seeing the movie, you must feel that Super Man actor Henry Cavill’s chest bulking muscle it getting a bigger circle again? Yes! That is exactly!



Compared with his last movie Iron Man. He obviously getting much stronger now.

But today i wanna tell you a very motivating story.........



When in Henry Cavill his childhood, he is a little chubby and stocky boy form his friend expression. He even given by a nick name fatty Cavill.

But now, you must never imagine Henry Cavill gotta such a perfect figure now, even also is recognized as very indicative of the ideal shape by European and American young people. But back of all these Henry also spend a great of amount of effort in the gym. Let’s witness Henry from “The man-the man of god-a superman” such crazy fitness road.

*Monday: kettle bell*

Firstly do around 10 minutes aerobic exercise to warm up, and then combine exercise with rowing machines, box steps (box step ups) and crunches and shoulder press (military push press) and so on in cycle of change also the basic menu of everyday. However, Henry Cavill use kettle bells to do squats and swing*movement for Monday’s key exercise.



*Tuesday: Burpee pull ups*

Go directly to muscle strengthened stage, Henry Cavill will first select dumbbell do push*action, immediately thereafter along with wall ball, wall squat lunges, and deep squat and so on circle action of changes.




*Wednesday: Rowing machine*

Training taste will get more heaver, in addition to daily key “rowing machine” as the warm-up, Midway will add dumb bells, kettle bells and wall ball movement to change the cycle, but still make rowing machine in the way to increase speed as the core training!



*Thursday: Military push press*

Firstly warm up with then add into shoulder press (military push press) interspersed among them, like Tuesdays“pull-ups” way, just push press-there have been various, like Arnold press, assisted push press and so on, And also can be outfitted with other different fitness movement along with shoulder press as today’s fitness key!



*Friday: Reverse crunches and press-up*

Friday Henry Cavill still use “rowing machine” as the warm-up, in addition to reverse crunches and press-up, twelve a group for fifteen to twenty groups.





*Saturday: Battling Ropes*

Different from the training before, this day Henry Cavill will warm up with squat and many other kinds of squat exercise, like jump squat, kettle bell goblet squats and front squats, fifteen a group and 3 groups for a circle. Then start the battling ropes and sit-up as the end.



*Sunday: Resting*

It is admitted by Henry Cavill himself that resting is as important as training. To keep your figure, it is necessary to have a good rest to let your body recover from the training.




So What is your favorite super hero movie such as *Iron Man*, *Spider Man* or *Captain America *and so on? Do you know how the super hero secrets to keep figure? Let’s share it with every fitness enthusiast!


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2016)

Jay Cutler - there was a rumor that he was Suposed to do a super hero movie years ago
What happened with that?


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Jun 17, 2016)

i don't into fictitious hero much,i like real hero go ahead with perseverance.
like Leonardo for "The Revenant " cut fat promptly,or Anne Hathaway for "les miserables'' lose fat 20b in 3weeks, thats really hard


----------



## aon1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Captain America.....greatest super hero of all time......superman is a pudd ....lol


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 17, 2016)

squatster said:


> Jay Cutler - there was a rumor that he was Suposed to do a super hero movie years ago
> What happened with that?



maybe the payment is not enough hhh its just joking, i knew that he has filmed some DVD, kinda of like documentary stuff i think


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 17, 2016)

Mark Whiseley said:


> i don't into fictitious hero much,i like real hero go ahead with perseverance.
> like Leonardo for "The Revenant " cut fat promptly,or Anne Hathaway for "les miserables'' lose fat 20b in 3weeks, thats really hard



yep,for actors or actress the shape not only belong to themselves but also for work of art.


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 17, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Captain America.....greatest super hero of all time......superman is a pudd ....lol


haha seems u are a big fan of Chris Evans,or you are a fan of Marvel?  me too, he is sexy and cool, i also like Avengers kkkk


----------



## tieupham2016 (Jun 18, 2016)

////////////////////


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## aon1 (Jun 18, 2016)

SRHealthTech said:


> haha seems u are a big fan of Chris Evans,or you are a fan of Marvel?  me too, he is sexy and cool, i also like Avengers kkkk



The captain America idea is who we should all strive to be.....pushing our self for the idea of being better


----------



## psych (Jun 19, 2016)

venom


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 20, 2016)

psych said:


> venom



hi Mr. Venom:headbang:


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 20, 2016)

aon1 said:


> The captain America idea is who we should all strive to be.....pushing our self for the idea of being better



u bet man! he should not only be  the spiritual idol for U.S but for the whole human being:action-smiley-033:


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 20, 2016)

d2r2ddd said:


>



ur hero is he-man toys bro


----------



## finewayne (Jul 22, 2016)

Batman is my hero


----------



## squatster (Jul 24, 2016)

I always liked Diaper Man- from The Mighty Heroes


----------



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2016)

Arrow, my favorite, Oliver Queen


----------



## whoremoan (Jun 13, 2018)

spawn


----------



## srd1 (Jun 14, 2018)

finewayne said:


> Batman is my hero



Best line in Justice League was when flash asked bruce wayne what his superpower was and straight faced as hell he says "Im Rich" bout fell out of my chair


----------



## Blazed_noob (Jun 14, 2018)

No one probably knows a couple of these unless your a comic book nerd like me.

1. Luther strode
2. Original Eddie Brock ( venom )
3. lobo
4. Thragg ( from invincible )
5. Death ( east of west )
6. Juggernaut
7. Cyber
8. skullfire ( X-Men 2099 )
9. Carnage
10. Mimic

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego (Jun 14, 2018)

Captain America


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

Deadpool


----------

